# avoir mathématiques, sport, anglais, etc. (cours, matière, leçon…) - article



## salah94

Bonsoir 

Pas mal de fois les surveillants de notre lycée nous interrogent en disant: "vous avez quoi maintenant" et nous, on répond par ces phrases:

-on a la mathématique 
-on a du sport 
-on a l'anglais 

Ma question est la suivante: est ce que la formulation de nos réponses est  correcte ou bien ces phrases sont incorrectes

Merci


----------



## iuytr

C'est du français courant (donc pour moi correct ), si on voulait être académique il faudrait sans doute dire: nous avons un cours de mathématique


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne les trouve pas correctes, à cause de l'article. Je dirais :
-on a la mathématiques
-on a du sport
-on a l'anglais


----------



## iuytr

Oui, un lycéen dirait : on a math(émathique); le la est de trop et sonne étranger. Mais les autres phrases pourraient se trouver telles quelles avec les articles dans la bouche d'un lycéen français. Ou: maintenant on a le sport, on a de l'anglais. C'est du parlé de tous les jours.


----------



## salah94

mais pourquoi l'article doit être supprimé, est ce qu'il y a une règle à suivre ici, ou bien c'est juste de l'orthographe et ça sonne étranger ??


----------



## Maître Capello

On pourrait éventuellement mettre un article partitif :
_
On a des maths.
On a du sport.
On a de l'anglais._

Voir aussi avoir (un/des) cours - avec/sans article.


----------



## Philippides

"On a des maths" et ces tournures avec un article partitif me semblent vraiment curieuse. Je me demande (comme dans le fil que tu as mis en lienà) si ce n'est pas une spécificité suisse. 
Je dirais toujours :
"j'ai math" mais "je fais des maths" et "je révise mes maths"
"j'ai anglais" mais "je fais de l'anglais" et "je révise mon anglais"


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien dit « éventuellement »… Ce n'est en effet pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément. En fait – mais cela dépend du contexte exact –, j'emploierais plutôt l'article défini :

_Après le cours de français, on a *l'*anglais / *les* maths_.

En tout cas, je ne dirais certainement pas _avoir maths_ sans article, qui n'est pas usité en Suisse. Mais tout bien réfléchi, je pourrais peut-être le dire dans une liste, par exemple : _Cet après-midi, on a maths, anglais et français_ , mais pas dans : _Après le cours de français, on a maths_ .


----------



## Bezoard

C'est donc une différence régionale, car à Paris, on n'utilise pas, en principe, l'article défini dans ces conditions. C'est d'ailleurs aussi généralement ce que disent les manuels de français :


> l'article défini devant les noms de matières est omis si le nom suit le verbe faire ou avoir (J'étudie les maths mais _Je fais maths et anglais_, _On a maths à 9h30 lundi_).


Panorama Francophone Teacher Book 1


----------



## danielc

Je me rappelle l'usage de l'article défini au Canada. D'accord avec Maître C.


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> On pourrait éventuellement mettre un article partitif :
> _
> On a des maths.
> On a du sport.
> On a de l'anglais._


Je dirais ça pour des devoirs (ex. _on a *des *maths = on a trois exercices de maths à faire pour demain_), mais pas pour des matières dans l'emploi du temps (_on a anglais le lundi de 11 h à midi_).
Et ce, quel que soit le niveau d'études ou la matière étudiée ou pratiquée :

un élève de maternelle ou de primaire peut dire : _on a dessin libre_
un étudiant en droit peut dire : _on a droit administratif, on a procédure pénale_
un salarié peut dire : _cette semaine, j'ai formation alerte incendie_
etc., etc...


----------



## Philippides

Entièrement d'accord, sauf sur le dernier exemple : dans la mesure où ce genre de formation est exceptionnel, ne fait pas partie de la routine, je dirais "cette semaine, on a *une *formation"


----------



## Nanon

Je suis à moitié d'accord avec toi, Philippides. Je cite cet exemple pour l'avoir entendu : la personne disait textuellement qu'elle _"avait formation alerte incendie"_, sans article, pour signifier qu'elle n'était pas disponible pour autre chose à ce moment-là, qu'elle avait une incompatibilité d'horaires. Bien entendu, à titre informatif, _"cette semaine, on a une formation alerte incendie"_ est possible aussi.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Bonjour, j'ai un petit doute en ce qui concerne l'usage de l'article défini ici. Une étudiante a des classes de ballet après l'école. Peut-elle dire tout simplement J'ai ballet après l'école, ou faut-il ajouter l'article défini?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_J'ai ballet  _est correct.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Super. Merci.


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,

Oui, dans ce contexte qui indique une participation à un cours, on peut effectivement ne mentionner que la matière de ce cours.
Toutes les formulations suivantes sont correctes :

1) j'ai chimie
2) j'ai cours de chimie
3) j'ai mon/le cours de chimie
4) j'ai un cours de chimie

Mais je pense qu'il y a une toute petite nuance entre (1,2,3) et (4).
(1) et (2) sont strictement équivalents. (3) particularise un peu plus, soit par "appropriation" ("mon") soit par "qualification" ("le cours de chimie... du Prof. Nimbus") mais reste équivalent à (1) et (2).  Ces 3 premières formulations me semblent cependant sous-entendre implicitement la répétition de l'action, comme dans un emploi du temps scolaire bien réglé, au contraire de (4) : dans ce dernier cas, il me semble que l'on donne l'idée d'un événement plus "ponctuel" ou plus "exceptionnel" dans le temps.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Merci Olivier.


----------



## nicduf

Je pense que dans le cas du ballet on dirait plus naturellement:"J'ai cours de danse "ou" j'ai mon cours de danse (on peut préciser "classique").


----------



## atcheque

nicduf said:


> on dirait plus naturellement:


Si on a _ballet_, ce sera _ballet_. Tout comme pour chimie ou géologie, si on a TP synthèse organique, ou minéralo-microscope, celui à qui on parle doit savoir ce qui est précisément à entendre.


----------

